# Dedicated Tapping Machine



## randyjaco (Feb 23, 2015)

I never thought I would have a dedicated tapping machine, but an ad appeared in the local Craig's List for a Delta drill press with a tapping head for $175. I made a 30 mile dash to take a look at it. It had a Procunier #2 head and it ran. Either one was worth more than $175! It didn't take long for me to drop the cash, didn't even bother to dicker. The whole thing was covered in grease and grime, but nothing was broken. I did a complete disassembly and painting. I replaced one bearing and added a link belt. It cleaned up pretty well. 
I need to pick up one more collet and I will have a complete set. Damn, Procunier is proud of their collets! EBay is a little cheaper. So, I will keep my eye out.
Now I need a tapping project 8^)
Randy


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 23, 2015)

very nice looks like a real deal to me!


----------



## Andre (Feb 23, 2015)

That restoration came out beautiful! Very nice work!

How is the tapping head attached to the spindle? Morse taper? Clamped around the quill?


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Feb 23, 2015)

I have just gotten two tapping heads......WOW! where have I been hiding? Easy and fast. Congrats on a great aquisition. Could I be looking for a spare drill press to convert to a full time tapper? YES, yes I am........


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a few duplicates in collets.  Post the sizes you are looking for and I'll look and see if I have a spare. 
The one I don't have a spare for is 3/8" tap. In fact, I could use that size too!


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 23, 2015)

I need a #6 collet.
It is a factory custom mount for Delta/Rockwell. It came with a MT shaft that had a disk with 2 slots on one end. The head has a disk that mates to it. The head clamps to the spindle


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 23, 2015)

randyjaco said:


> I need a #6 collet.


The smallest that I have is a No. 8 and it's not a spare.
Sorry, I tried.


----------



## 18w (Feb 23, 2015)

Very nice Randy. Looks good as new,

Darrell


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## darkzero (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, that's an awesome score & the fact it came with a tapping head is a plus! I love my Tapmatic, it's one of my most favorite attachments!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice find at a great price. I'll be finishing up my new, larger shop space this summer and I should have plenty of room for a few dedicated machines. Looking forward to having some things follow me home. Mike


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks anyway 4gsr. The #6 also works most of the smaller sizes. It seems to be the scarcest. I can only find it new  for@45 bucks.
I also have a larger Tapmatic for my mill, but it is such a PITA to set up, I very seldom use it.
Randy


----------

